# Engineers Corner > Information Technology form 16

## ajityadav121

:Smile: whta is the form 16 and what is PF Dedction ?

----------


## rajesh.dumca

Form 16 is given by the employeer to employee which contains the detail of the salary given by employeer to employee....
It also contain the tax deduction details which employeer deduct and submit to goverment on behalf of employee.

----------


## sivaram.rajesh020

hi please send me the form-16 with filled application

----------

